# Give Rocky A GOOD Home <MOVED TO RESCUE>



## TheHussar (Feb 1, 2015)

I have a three year-old GSD male, great temperament, loves kids, named Rocky that we have to find a home for. Northern California SF Bay Area. Free to right home. He is purebread and beautiful, affectionate. Call me 510 459 6944 or 925 439 5033. Lee


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Please, please, please ask for a rehoming fee. This will deter "flippers" who take your dog and then sell it AND those who would use your dog as a bait dog, to train dog fighting dogs..

I'll notify the mods as this isn't the right forum, there is a rescue forum.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Moved


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

TheHussar it's also a huge help if you post pictures if you want to start getting serious responses.

Did you try any of the GSD rescue groups in your area? They can make sure the new owners are legitamate and not hoarders or dog fighters looking for bait dogs.

California Golden State German Shepherd Rescue - Rescuing and adopting German Shepherd Dogs in Northern California

German Shepherd Rescue of Northern California


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

TheHussar, in addition to a rehoming fee, you can pull the adoption application off of virtually any rescue's website and use its questions yourself to screen adopters. The most important part of it is the request for a vet reference and personal references -- call them! 

Insist on a home check too. Above all, insist that if the adoption doesn't work out, you get the dog back -- and write up a contract to that effect. Otherwise, this dog you put in a "good home" may end up in a kill-shelter in 6-months, a year, or 5 years, without you ever knowing.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I fostered a JRT a few years back. The rehoming fee was non negotiable and I understood why. I got the creepiest calls and as soon as I mentioned the fee some would abruptly hang up or get angry.

I asked why this was so prevalent and was told that JRTs are small but feisty and make great bait dogs to build confidence in the fighting dogs. Made me sick to my stomach. GSDs are often used too.

They tape the front legs together with duct tape and the muzzle too, with little air holes for the nose and then let the Pitts tear into the helpless dog. 

So Lee please heed the advice above, please, or if you need help please ask here. Maybe there is a way you can keep your dog.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

gwen, did you ever get a jrt?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I fostered a rescue, never actually had a JRT for myself. I kind of like the spunky little guys though. 




huntergreen said:


> gwen, did you ever get a jrt?


----------

